# Trifecta vs Fleece Tune



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok my Cruze brothers and sisters I have a question for y'all. For those of you that have a tune which would you recommend and why? I was working on saving for a tune but I got sidetracked on another project (.308 Win rifle) and I am now back to working for a tune. I know there has been a lot of debate on which one is better and I know that some of you have had both. I also know that I could go digging through the forum and find the answers out for myself, but I would rather just ask again, and I am lazy. Not saying I wouldnt do it, but I dont get on the forum much and other projects take time. Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

The top 2 tunes for the Cruze seem to be Trifecta and Vermont Tuner. I've heard only a few things of Fleece and nothing specific comes to mind except isn't it almost double the price of Trifecta? 

I would say the majority have the Trifecta and I've only heard a handful of complaints.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't Trifecta acquire the Fleece tune for the US diesel Cruze? I was under the impression they were the same thing now.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Justinus said:


> Didn't Trifecta acquire the Fleece tune for the US diesel Cruze? I was under the impression they were the same thing now.



I have been a little out of the loop since I was working on other things. That may be the case.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure only TRIFECTA and Fleece (maybe one other, but none that I have heard of have tried it) make a tune for the CTD. Vermont is for the gassers. From the last big thread that was started on this, most users thought the TRIFECTA tune was a tad better, but both tunes seem to have their pros and cons (although could use some tweaking). I think the big concern from many CTD users is the fact that there seems to be little to no support/updates coming from either of these companies (TRIFECTA seems to be better at this though). I know at one point TRIFECTA even opened a thread advertising the CTD tune and it got a TON of attention, but they never responded to any of the questions, or concerns. I'm sure that cost them thousands of dollars, as I know I was ready to buy. Me and I'm sure several others shelved our purchasing plans do to this lack of support. I'll be interested again if either company shows they are committed to supporting the CTD tune long term. I know the gassers are their bread and butter, but why even bother making a tune for the CTD if you're not planning on giving it the same level of attention. I think most of us are now taking the "wait and see" approach until the early adaptors can give us more info.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

It probably comes down to expense vs return in investment and profits. I think the problem is probably because there are just so few Diesel powered Cruzes out in the wild.

The problem now though is with the next generation coming out next year that effectively kills the current Diesel's chances of being more mainstream. This might mean that the 1st generation Diesel Cruse never gets the same level of support. However if the second generation comes out at the same time as the gas powered version maybe it will stand a higher chance.

This is of course just speculation.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Ok my Cruze brothers and sisters I have a question for y'all. For those of you that have a tune which would you recommend and why? I was working on saving for a tune but I got sidetracked on another project (.308 Win rifle) and I am now back to working for a tune. I know there has been a lot of debate on which one is better and I know that some of you have had both. I also know that I could go digging through the forum and find the answers out for myself, but I would rather just ask again, and I am lazy. Not saying I wouldnt do it, but I dont get on the forum much and other projects take time. Thank you for taking the time to read this.


gas or diesel??


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> gas or diesel??



Corn.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> gas or diesel??


But in all seriousness diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Corn.


in your pellet stove? I see in another post you have a diesel an I hope you get some opinions because interested in a tune as well.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> in your pellet stove? I see in another post you have a diesel an I hope you get some opinions because interested in a tune as well.



I have to apologize. I didnt mean to be a jerk there. Just having a bit of fun. Yea I have been interested in the tune for awhile, but I have been sidetracked in spending money elsewhere.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

most times I look in active topics an don`t realize it started in the diesel section.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> most times I look in active topics an don`t realize it started in the diesel section.



I have to watch that too. Most of the time I live in the diesel section though. I only ventured out into the other sections a few times. Gets scary out there in the gasser world....


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I have to apologize. I didnt mean to be a jerk there. Just having a bit of fun. Yea I have been interested in the tune for awhile, but I have been sidetracked in spending money elsewhere.


its all good!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you should go to Lordstown in june, only 2 diesels last year. Tomko an myself from ontario.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Danny5 could chime in on this topic, as far as I know he owned both the Fleece first then Trifecta.......side note there is a third one but it has a 50/50 review on it(bad) from duramax..........back to the topic, danny5 in a youtube video said if you are to buy a tune for the diesel cruze, buy the Fleece one because you have the option of three different tunes and he stated that was the best thing about it compared to trifecta.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> you should go to Lordstown in june, only 2 diesels last year. Tomko an myself from ontario.


I was planning on going. Do we have a hard date for it yet? Again..havent been in the loop for a bit.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Danny5 could chime in on this topic, as far as I know he owned both the Fleece first then Trifecta.......side note there is a third one but it has a 50/50 review on it(bad) from duramax..........back to the topic, danny5 in a youtube video said if you are to buy a tune for the diesel cruze, buy the Fleece one because you have the option of three different tunes and he stated that was the best thing about it compared to trifecta.



Thats why I was leaning towards the Fleece tune, but I also know that the Trifecta tune changes the transmission as well.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Trifecta tune changes the transmission as well.


I believe there was a argument on a here somewhere that stated they do NOT change the transmission or boost amount.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Also to add Fleece now offers where you can, at your own liberty, change the transmission with this new tool they have for like a 100 bucks.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Also to add Fleece now offers where you can, at your own liberty, change the transmission with this new tool they have for like a 100 bucks.


And that shows you how far out of the loop I am.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I only know because I was looking this week at getting the fleece tune, I emailed them and have not received a response since Monday. Quiet disappointed in them.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I was planning on going. Do we have a hard date for it yet? Again..havent been in the loop for a bit.


Friday june12th.............click on events, meets an regional discussions an you can get all the details.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I only know because I was looking this week at getting the fleece tune, I emailed them and have not received a response since Monday. Quiet disappointed in them.


let us know if they get back too you.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Friday june12th.............click on events, meets an regional discussions an you can get all the details.


Thanks oil. Glad you hooked me up there.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i am one of the people that was ready to get a tune but because of NO SUPPORT from the vendors i have put it on hold until i see that once they get my money im **** out of luck for support


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

just was on fleece website i dont see anything for our car to tune thr transmission if you see it link it here


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Trifecta is the way to go. 890 miles between regens. Fleece 40 HP tune was averaging 75 miles between regens.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scidav87 (Feb 6, 2014)

I go with Fleece since with them you have the ability to COMPLETELY delete all emissions. SCR, DEF, EGR, DPF etc. Then you can start to make 65+ HP over stock with no ill affect.


----------

